#   >    -

## RN6LEJ

-   1.8  30 
  ,       7-36

----------

> To RN6LEJ....
> ,       ...       73! CADET


  . ,   .      . ,  .     (1...2)    .     -  ...   .    .      .

----------


## CADET

To RZ3DK
,  . ,    ,  -0.125  ,          -   .      SMD-,     .

73!

----------


## Harry

...    "" ?   ""  :       15-25%    ( -)        :Smile:             ,   ....

----------


## Harry

to CADET
 :Smile:  ...     .    " ",  ,    RN6LEJ,    ,          ,       -71, -50, -81       ( ),      .  ,        :Smile: .     () -   ,  -,     ,         .           .    "" ,   .       ,               3-10     .     (),       .  ,  R .

----------

Dimon_

----------


## filtr

> ,     .


  ,   .
 R   ,     ,     - R,   ,     (  ,  )   . 
   -                R .

----------


## Vytas

> "" ?  *       -,      ,    .*


   ,   Q    8,   20, ..    ...


> *     -,    * .


      .   :Very Happy:

----------


## rv4lk

To Vytas
    ,  ,  ,   . ,    ,        .
Q    ,      - (   )       . ,  10...20 .  .
 , "   ",  ,     .     5   160    -      .    ,   ...    .   ?              .     .   80  Q  .        160    ,     ,       160    70...100 .      160 ,        6...9   80 .     -,        .   -,   ,             ()   .        ,  200   50  ,     25!
, RV4LK

----------


## filtr

> ..."


 .  - -        ,   ,              ,    .  :Very Happy:  
   - , .

----------


## CHACK

> . ..... - ....


  :Very Happy:  RV4LK   .

----------


## dtg

> ,      -,          :
>         ,        (   )
>        -     ,     . 
>              -, ,       30%
>   .
>               30%   .
>   .


 30%  ?      15-20%,   30.

----------


## filtr

> RV4LK   .


  ,              ,    "" 
  RV4LK-     :!:   :Laughing:   :!:

----------


## DL5XJ

-       -         ?  ,  - /?  :        -     . -  -  .

----------


## UY3IG

*Vytas* -  .

----------


## HFuser

- ,   ,   -         , .            (    ).        ,       .              .  ,    .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     ?


    1 ,      .

----------


## Vytas

> ,     .     .      Q = .     . ,        .


    ...
Q =    ,       .       ,       . ,                 ,     . 
            ? ,          .  ,               Q = 10-15. 
  ,       ,          .    ,               .

----------


## ew1mm Gary

-     .
 -   ,   ... :wink:

----------


## Vytas

,      ,    .  ,       ,   


> (   ,     ).       .   ,        .    ,  ,        :     (, )  ,  .      ,       ,    -.    --,    ,    ,  ,    ,   .        ().      ,    ,  ,    .


  ...   8O

----------


## RW3DKB

> -           10%


  100 %

----------


## RK4CI

> 1    .        ,    .     .


       ,     .   .       ,       .      ,        .     ,  .
        ,   ,       .   ,    ,      .      .       300 ,      .  .         ...
           ,    .   ,      ,     .    ,        .  50   , 200 ,  100   .  ,      .     ,         200,  300 .    . ,      .   ,    .             ...   ," ,   ,    ".    .         . ,  ,   . ,   ...

----------

